# Bach's solo sonatas for violin played in period style



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

I need some advice on recordings here! Was in a church yesterday and a violinist played the Allemande from the D minor partita in a style that was very folky and I was very moved. I don't have any recordings of this kind, and don't know of any, so I need some advice as to what violinists have done these in that kind of style. Pretty sure it's period style. Can, but doesn't need to be on a _period instrument_.

I have a movement from a cello suite played by Jordi Savall. _That style._

Thanks.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Mela.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21CH3KY5HXL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Not 'period' style. Gypsy style.


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

Not what I was looking for, but I like it anyways. Thanks for the recommendation. 

Edit: Her playing style could work well in a church.

*My request and plea for help still stands. *


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Elizabeth Wallfisch from Hyperion: 2CD for 1. Kind of on the soft site to my taste.









From the sleeve note:

Those pieces were performed at A = 400 Hz to keep with the early 18th century German tradition.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

I prefer modern instruments, but here's a recording by Pavlo Beznosiuk on Linn SACD. You can play samples on their site:

http://www.linnrecords.com/recording-js-bach-complete-sonatas-partitas-for-solo-violin.aspx


----------



## realmassy (Oct 26, 2010)

My vote goes for this:


----------

